# Who has actually lost a dog to DCM, in light of the new warnings about grain free



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Basically what the title of the thread says, have you lost any dogs to DCM?

I was a die hard grain free feeder! Rotated through Fromm, Acana, etc. Onlygrain free for MY dogs, none of that yucky corn or wheat, and forget Puke-Rina, and Science Death... sigh.

I have had a total of 4 dogs (unrelated, different breeds) all die from exactly the same thing, DCM! Three passed at age 13 and one at age9 (the chihuahua in my avatar pic).

My 5th dog, Darby, may have been spared DCM because she really only tolerated chicken/rice food, but then she passed from hemangiosarcoma in her liver. 

My 2 now are doing just fine on Proplan, Science Diet and Royal Canin (dry and canned). In fact, these foods have cured Echo’s ‘sensitive stomach’ issues. 

Anyway, what are your experiences?


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

I kept my Chihuahua on foods like Orijen, Fromm, NV etc for a few years. She was diagnosed with a small heart murmur at age 9. She is now 11 and in these past couple of years she has been on a grain inclusive food exclusively (Farmina). On her last vet visit her vet could not detect the murmur. We even had another vet take a listen just in case but both could not hear it. Could have been a coincidence, I have no proof it was the food but idk. My thoughts are I was lucky enough to catch warning signs early before real damage was done. After hearing all this information today on the links with DCM and legume based foods, I am glad I decided to stop swapping around all these grain free foods and just stuck to a decent grain inclusive food.

I feel like I wasted so much time, effort and stress in Onyx's early years just trying to feed the best of the best...


----------

